# Fantasy Fighter Death Match - Round 8



## Steerpike (Jun 10, 2012)

Those of you still playing, we've got three rounds left if you count this one. 

As always, vote here:  Fantasy Fighter Death Match - CHALLONGE!


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 10, 2012)

I voted!  I think our winner is already determined.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 10, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> I voted!  I think our winner is already determined.



Ah, well. Ideally, everyone takes it more or less seriously as a death match and votes on who would really win a fight, but there's no way to ensure that it happens like that and doesn't turn into a beauty contest. I guess you could have people RP out the fights, under the theory that it would make people think through the matchups, but in reality I think that leads to people losing interest pretty quickly.


----------



## Ankari (Jun 10, 2012)

I propose a challenge:

Write a story that explains _how_ the winner took the crown.  This would be interesting if Aragorn wins against the likes of Icarium, The Feared, and Gilgamesh.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm back!  Ill have to check out how the matches went without me later.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 14, 2012)

Did the death match die?  I was hoping to finish it up.  At least try to give Aragorn a run for his money!


----------

